# Sticky  Agricultural Diecast Forum Guidelines.



## vs-Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

Guidelines For A Pleasant HobbyTalk Experience

In general, we have never been big on setting rules here. HobbyTalk was originally created to allow members of the various hobby and collectible communities to have a place to go where they can enjoy the camaraderie of friends in a setting without fear of oppressive and juvenile rules and totalitarian behavior from moderators and administrators. I mean we are all really comrades-in-arms in our respective interest, so why the ego?

Everyone is reminded though that they have already agreed to participate under the general Terms and Uses of HobbyTalk when you joined. A quick review of those current terms and uses is recommended for all members on a periodic basis. That being said, here are some additional guidelines on to how to conduct yourself while participating in HobbyTalk.

We ask that you have more than a modicum of respect for your fellow members, a skin that is thicker than a layer of paint and a sense of humor as well. Be as quick to laugh at yourself - as you are to laugh at others. Have some compassion when it is needed or warranted. And adhere to the terms of use and these guidelines not just "as written," but "as intended." In return, we will make the assumption that most of you are capable of acting like adults and as such, try not to turn the guidelines into an anti-trust document. That way everyone can have a good time while keeping some semblance of order - so that the site doesn’t turn into an electronic mosh pit.

Common sense is the watchword here.

We reserve the right to add, delete or modify these guidelines as time goes on and as the need arises.

Thank you for your support. 

Last Updated: 01/22/2017


Family Friendly? Work Friendly? You Be the Judge... 

HobbyTalk is for the most part an adult environment, and we have for the most part not ever subscribed to all that "family friendly" nonsense that other forums use as a means by which to punish people. We are also not so delusional as to think that we are the internet police. Your computers are in your homes and if you have children and feel that the content here is inappropriate for them, it is up to you to exercise your parental authority and prevent them from viewing this site. Likewise, if you think that looking at this site at your workplace might possibly get you in trouble it might be a good idea to not do it. A little common sense goes a long way.


Account Closures and Banning 

HobbyTalk’s policies regarding banning and account closures are fairly simple. We view banning as a last resort. And that threat will normally not be made unless of course it is clearly warranted. Generally speaking, we do not close member’s accounts. People get upset, lose their resolve, or miss their friends, whatever. Things happen, and our egos are not so fragile that we need to "teach you a lesson" by closing your account.

With that in mind, anyone who announces "I am done with this forum", "I will never come back", or "you will never hear from me again" or any other sort of departure message - is free to leave, and you are also free to return. Likewise, if you say "…please close my account…" or "…shut my account down…" or anything of that sort, then we will do so! However; be assured that under those circumstances, we will have a conversation - before you will be permitted to jump back in the pool. Unless, a previous understanding was reached at the time we closed your account.

Please note; however, that any threat of physical violence, whether overt or implied, or any unprovoked or persistent attacks on a member by one or more other members will most likely buy the attacking member(s) an immediate ticket out the door.


Multiple IDs/Avatars

We would also ask that you only use one member name. Despite what some folks might think, this is not the French Foreign Legion and you cannot go changing your identity as often - as or more often than you change your underwear. Pick a name and stick with it. If we find a member with multiple names, we will ask you to choose one. If you do not, we will choose it for you.


A Few Words on Free Speech and the First Amendment

We like to think that we have been pretty lenient here as compared with many other sites on the internet. This has as much to do with the fact that most of us have known (or known of) each other for many years. As much as it does our desire to have a fairly unrestricted atmosphere where folks - for the most part - can say what is on their minds. There will always be a few for whom this is not enough and feel that this should be a "no holds barred" site. The short answer to that is – No! That is not going to happen! And no amount of overt or subliminal posting of messages complaining about it will change things. Let us face it - freedom of expression is a nice idea, but in reality there really is no such thing and we all know that. Most people who practice true freedom of expression usually wind up in jail, dead or with the stuffing beaten out of them. 

For those on this site who feel that their 1st Amendment rights are being trampled on, or who feel that this is grossly unfair or stifles their creativity, your choices are to find a site where you feel less restricted and post there, start your own site and call your own shots, or continue to post here and live within the few reasonable guidelines we have established.


Topics to Avoid - Politics, Religion and Sex

In these areas we ask that you do not make a post of a political, religious or sexual nature. This includes nude or suggestive photos and videos. There are many other sites dedicated to those topics and as above you have the same choices.


The Exceptions to the Rule regarding Holiday Greetings and Salutations

We all have our favorite flavor of the almighty to communicate with or not and wishing each other a Merry, Happy, Joyous <insert your favorite holiday here> is expected and encouraged. However, threads that are thinly veiled attempts at proselytizing for or against them will be closed immediately. Whether anyone likes it or not, there are all kinds on this site and the fact is that some don't care to be preached to, especially during the holidays. We would expect you to respect this fact as much as you would expect us to support your celebration of a given holiday. By the same token, do not go into a thread which is clearly designed to send holiday greetings and crap all over it by arguing semantics or picking a fight simply because you dislike the thread starter or the thread itself.

If you can't figure out the difference between a friendly holiday greeting and preaching, we suggest that you go back to Sunday school, or Hebrew School, or whatever religious school it is you go or went to and have your spiritual leader explain it to you. We are pretty sure; however, that most here are smart enough to figure out when something that they post might trigger controversial responses.


Reporting a Post

If something really hacks you off, you have the option of reporting the post. This will generate a message in the moderator section at which point the staff will investigate the complaint. However, please be aware that reporting a problem does not constitute any guarantee at all that we will act upon your complaint. Generally speaking, we are going to let the petty squabbles that come out of a community such as this - take care of themselves. The aforementioned thick skin and the option on your part not to participate in a given thread that gives you an “ulcer” are the best ways to handle things. Sometimes; however, things will get out of hand, and when that happens we will take action. In all likelihood, well before anyone has to make a report.


Charities

While we here at HobbyTalk feel that it is important to be charitable, we do not feel that it is our job to dictate to the members who they may and may not donate to. Likewise, anyone who would prevent members from raising money for their favorite charities is – well - it just makes them a real jerk. We do ask that there be a specific hobby or collectible interest related to the activity or event. So, if you have something to auction off or a benefit event coming up for a charity interest that has a direct relationship to your hobby or collectible interests, please feel free to post the information in the appropriate section and board. You will have to handle the logistics yourself, but you can feel free to use HobbyTalk as a means to get the word out.


The Mention of Other Forums or Web Sites

Members need not be worried about mentioning or linking to other related hobby or collectible forums or web sites. HobbyTalk considers other forums or web site to be simply another location on the net. Giving a person a hard time for mentioning or linking to another innocuous site is juvenile. We do ask however, that you refrain from linking to sites which contain inappropriate or otherwise objectionable material.


Venting

There are limits to everything (as stated above), but free speech is for the most part encouraged here. Many of us start threads about our experiences (some good, but mostly bad). It is healthy to vent, but it can get old quickly, too. If you start a thread (or thread after thread) railing against something or someone, we will let it go until it is pretty clear that it has lost a significant amount of interest. For those of you who think it is wrong to discuss bad experiences, well - as above do not click on the thread! This actually applies to any thread that you think might give you “heartburn”. Find another thread topic and move on, be happier. In other words the same limits will apply to your bashing (or repeated bashing) about others postings - whether they are venting or not.


Administrators and Moderators

How the above guidelines are applied and/or enforced shall be at the discretion of the administrative and moderating staff. Most of the time, they will get it right. Sometimes, they will get it wrong, but they are always working in the best interests of HobbyTalk. They donate their time and effort for the good of the site alone. They are your friends. In some cases your neighbors. We like to think we are something of a family here.

Current Moderators
Milton Fox Racing
K.I.T.T

Thank you, 

Community Support.


----------

